
Show HN: Write webapps in Go without framework [updated] - thewhitetulip
Over three months ago, I posted my book on HN and got tremendous +ve reponse. I am happy to inform that I have published the book to leanpub as per the comments I got on HN itself!
It is pay as you go model, and the minimum is $0 because I wanted to contribute back to the FOSS Community
======
thewhitetulip
Author here, since links aren't clickable in the description:

Leanpub link:
[https://leanpub.com/antitextbookGo/](https://leanpub.com/antitextbookGo/)
Github link: [https://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-
textboo...](https://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-textbook/)

